# Tamiya 1/48 M4A1 Sherman



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I really enjoy the recent 1/48 armor releases from Tamiya - nicely detailed kits that fit together really well. They're great fun to build. I used the Vallejo AV Olive Drab paint set and Mig Ammo weathering products on this model.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I built that kit a while back. Nice job on yours


----------

